# Fancy pigeons, one-legged homer and white doves in Northern Calif



## Elizabethy (Sep 25, 2007)

Hello-

There are 4 beautiful, fancy pigeons and 3 white doves at the Peninsula Humane Society in San Mateo that need good homes! Also, MickaCoo has taken in a white homer from a shelter that required a leg amputation. "Peggy" is recovering well and also needs a good home! Please spread the word!

These 4 pigeons are at the Peninsula Humane Society. Pictures of the doves and homer follow in the next post.


----------



## Elizabethy (Sep 25, 2007)

*Peggy the one-legged homer and doves*

Contact MickaCoo about adopting Peggy the one legged homer and the Peninsula Humane Society  about the doves (or me at [email protected])


----------



## Elizabethy (Sep 25, 2007)

bumping up and maybe should be moved to Adoptions?


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Wow, they are some lovely pigeons. Poor Peggy needs a very special home. What a trooper. Sounds like they would all make nice indoor pet pigeons or (with the exception of Peggy) outdoor/aviary pigeons as well. I hope someone can adopt them.


----------



## reda_smirss (Apr 14, 2009)

i would love to have them and adobte them but i'm very far i'm from morocco so very dificulte

if there was a way how to send them to me a would love too


----------



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

E~....... I JUST am in LOVE with Peggy... OMgosh..... I haven't the room..... and I really wish I had! I am sending MANY ADOPTION wishes their way... and Please keep me in the loop on Peggy....... my darn ole' heart!..


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

FloridaLuv said:


> E~....... I JUST am in LOVE with Peggy... OMgosh..... I haven't the room..... and I really wish I had! I am sending MANY ADOPTION wishes their way... and Please keep me in the loop on Peggy....... my darn ole' heart!..


I know. I've looked at this thread a couple of times and try not to think about her especially! She would fit right in here. It's SO hard to have to say no!


----------



## bluebirdsnfur (Jan 20, 2009)

Ohhhh it just breaks your heart doesn't it.  Wish I could adopt each and every one. And when I hit that Lotto, I will  It's probably a good thing I don't live in CA . . . I would be drivin over and bringin more home. I positively feel they will find good homes soon!


----------

